#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Книга Чогьяла Намкая Норбу "Лечение огнем. Практическое пособие по тибетскому прижиганию мокса"

## Артем Тараненко

Дорогие друзья,

Если Вас интересует прижигание мокса, пожалуйста посетите страницу

http://www.shangshungpublications.or...ing-with-fire/

На этой странице размещена информация и цитаты из книги "Лечение огнем. Практическое пособие по тибетскому прижиганию мокса" Чогьяла Намкая Норбу﻿, которая готовится к печати. Это первый учебник по тибетскому прижиганию мокса, выпущенный на Западе!

Книга содержит более 20 таблиц, иллюстрирующих расположение точек, сводный перечень терапевтических показаний каждой точки и обширный каталог, облегчающий нахождение подходящих для лечения точек. Эта уникальная книга базируется на семи оригинальных источниках, включая не только медицинские тантры и иные важные трактаты, но также и терма Чангчуба Дордже по тибетской медицине "Бесконечный Поток Нектара, Сохраняющий Жизни Живых Существ", которое в особенности актуально в современных условиях.

На этой же странице Вы можете подписаться на информационное письмо Шанг Шунг Пабликэйшнз, в котором мы уведомим Вас о выходе книги из печати

С наилучшими пожеланиями!
Команда Шанг Шунг Пабликэйшнз
http://www.shangshungpublications.org/﻿

----------

Torkwemada (12.05.2011), Александр Панасенко (11.05.2011), лесник (05.05.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (07.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Ну вот, а я мимоходом прочёл название темы: "пособие по тибетскому прижиганию мозга"  :Confused:

----------

Артем Тараненко (18.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да, бханте, прожигание мозга - наше тибетское все.  :Smilie: 

Во время презентации на Дзогчен Форуме был интересный момент. Когда-то дед моей жены рассказал мне, как его приятель лечил цирроз печени. Нашел в советские времена алкоголика, взял с него подписку и вводил ему в печень через трубку раскаленную спицу. Через несколько месяцев врачи после осмотра выпали в осадок, поскольку печень была вся в рубцах, конечно, но как у младенца. Никаких следов цирроза.

Так вот Альдо Онето рассказал о том, что в моксе иногда используется жесткий способ для лечения опухолей, когда именно пробивается кожа и в орган вводится раскаленая игла. Интересный образчик того, что все новое - хорошо забытое старое  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (20.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Так вот Альдо Онето рассказал о том, что в моксе иногда используется жесткий способ для лечения опухолей, когда именно пробивается кожа и в орган вводится раскаленая игла. Интересный образчик того, что все новое - хорошо забытое старое


сейчас будут вводить раскаленные иглы или вязальные спицы....

(когда то в пластической хирургии ..оперировались.. с грубейшими ожогами и рубцовой деформацией после моксотерапии.... а ведь найдутся умельцы...)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Альдо и об этом говорил. Но, я так думаю, при выборе между рубцом и отрезанным органом особо колебаний не возникнет

----------


## Майя П

Разве печень отрезают? она хорошо регенерирует....и на более простые способы лечения...
а как то паленный запах живой плоти... это надо иметь мазохисткие наклонности чтобы лечиться раскаленной спицей

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Май, читайте пожалуйста внимательнее

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

В китайской медицине тоже есть терапия раскалёнными иглами.

----------

Артем Тараненко (18.05.2011), Дондог (20.05.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну вот как раз в этой книге Ринпоче на материалах документов, найденных в Дуньхуане показывает, что этот метод был принесен в Китай из Шанг-Шунга, а не китайцами в Тибет.

2 Майя personally

Читать надо было тут 




> ...Альдо Онето рассказал о том, что в моксе иногда используется жесткий способ для лечения *опухолей*...


Надеюсь, Вы не попросите меня разъяснить разницу между циррозом и опухолью.

----------

Дондог (20.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Надеюсь, Вы не попросите меня разъяснить разницу между циррозом и опухолью.


Почему бы и нет? лечите людей? сами хотите?.... и какая разница и патогенез можно с точки зрения ТМ

----------


## Карма Палджор

Может стоит вернуться к теме?

----------

Артем Тараненко (18.05.2011)

----------

